# Panic Attack from Holy Basil



## alacazam (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of this occurring before? I just had one of the worst panic attacks I can remember after taking Holy Basil for the first time, unfortunately I thought there was no way this would happen and I took it before a busy work shift


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Panic attack, as in mental emotional unstability, or as rapid heartbeat, or as stressful grinding anxiety?


----------

